# Unknown Pigeon Breed



## Mint5jf (Jun 6, 2013)

I am wanting to find out what the breed of these two are. The white one is a female, the other is a male. I've heard of homing and rollers but that's all I am familiar with. If you know or can direct me to the correct location I would appreciate it greatly!

Thanks for any advice, 

Misty


----------



## Mint5jf (Jun 6, 2013)

*bump*

Anyone have an idea as to what kind of pigeons these are?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

one looks rollerish, one looks fantail cross. are they nest mates?


----------



## Mint5jf (Jun 6, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> one looks rollerish, one looks fantail cross. are they nest mates?


Yes they're mates. They are sitting on two eggs currently. The brown and white male was bought at a flea market and the white seems to be a homing pigeon but I'm no expert. I just recently got them.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The white one has the signs of having some white garden dove in it but for all intensive purposes you can call it a homer.


----------



## Mint5jf (Jun 6, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> The white one has the signs of having some white garden dove in it but for all intensive purposes you can call it a homer.


A white garden dove? Or mixed with something? I just assumed its a homer because she belonged to a guy who raises homing pigeons and this girl was found in a tree close by. She didn't return home. 

I'll have to look up the garden dove.

Thanks!


----------



## Hazepuff (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not a pigeon expert (even though I wanna be) but that male is ADORABLE


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

Male looks just like my Birmingham roller/flying flight mixes, when let the loft test breed on own. Many keep both together as BOP deterrent and to get rollers to fly better, and rollers frequently fly home with and are just then left/kept with the flying flights, babies gotten rid of. female looks like many "white dove release" homer/white American fantail, both usually kept for festivities and young of crossing accidentally and on purpose sometimes tossed and lost or just gotten rid of sadly. both great looking birds, and now if you want project you can keep breeding babies back to parents that look and act most like each of four breeds, and see if you can retrace and build those genes again. may take two to eight generations .. white female would be called garden fantail. male would be a tumbler. i have a hen oriental roller/american fantail=garden fantail, that flies and rolls great, but also has great fantail! good luck with them, they are beautiful.


----------



## Mint5jf (Jun 6, 2013)

*Update*

Thanks everyone for the replies!

I appreciate every one of them!!

Thanks!! 

UPDATE: We have two 8 day old babies.


----------

